# Good EC Instruction



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

but who would want to:dunno:



also i want some ski patrol guys to yell at him and try to pull his pass for going too fast and being out of control. imagine the look on his face


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

IdahoFreshies said:


> but who would want to


Really, What kind of question is that? Open minded people for one. I know, I know, it takes a little daring to stray from all the other sheep in the park. Geez.

Seriously, this is cool stuff, not taught in any regular classes that I'm aware of. Come to think of it, this might be the only video I've seen that actually breaks it down.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Some of the still pics in the 2nd video were pretty cool.

In the 1st video the instructor keeps looking up hill to make sure he doesn't get *drilled *by some skier. I truly don't think this could be done at our local hills, conditions, and crowds.

Was neat to see it though


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks fun to try, I didn't know you could do it at such a low speed. Its too bad that we don't have big open well groomed runs like that....and if thats all you got for terrain it would be something to do.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

AAA said:


> Really, What kind of question is that? Open minded people for one. I know, I know, it takes a little daring to stray from all the other sheep in the park. Geez.
> 
> Seriously, this is cool stuff, not taught in any regular classes that I'm aware of. Come to think of it, this might be the only video I've seen that actually breaks it down.


I am fairly open minded, and park rat i am not. I am at the opposite end of the spectrum from "the sheep in the park"

i just dont think this is "cool stuff" its the same boring repetitive motion over and over. just extreme carves on groomers. Its not taught in lessons because it is such a specific refined set of skills about 1% of the snowboard community even cares to try. It also is not really feasible at a resort with any number people in it.



Snowolf said:


> When I spend my time and money to ride, I am just not into lapping groomers, dragging my side on the snow every turn, *I am looking for old growth timber to ride, steep chutes, pillows, rock drops and big mountain lines off piste. Most days I don't even want to see evidence of a grooming cat.*


i must be your illegitimate kid or something.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> i must be your illegitimate kid or something.


No, I think it just means you're from the West Coast and ride big mountains.  Otherwise all of us West Coast folk might be in the same family. LoL! :laugh:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Looks fun to try, I didn't know you could do it at such a low speed. Its too bad that we don't have big open well groomed runs like that....and if thats all you got for terrain it would be something to do.


Like Wrath says, it'd be something to do if you had the runs to do it on... and yeah, if people riding 'normal' weren't an issue to avoid.

Just got back from riding and gotta say, the least exciting thing on any of the mountains around here is the groomers.

Always been meaning to ask a euro-carve type what happens when its chopped up pow or big ol' nasty bumps? Guess it's kinda like telemarking, you see some people just killing it on whatever terrain they're riding.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Many riders have seen EC clips by everyone from Swoard to Bauer & Nerva, but almost never is any actual methodology described. When there's talk of it, there always seems to be enormous mystery involved. "How do they get so low?" This is the first video I've seen that seems to "lay it out" (pun intended) very well. Again, there is a lack of text, IMO, though.

As with any riding, you need to maintain situational awareness, but especially when doing any kind of serious carving or EC. The reason it that too many straightliners don't pay the same attention or extend the same courtesy, and it's nearly impossible to deviate from your course quickly (if needed) when inclinated/entrenched so low. On crowded weekends, I'll stand at the top of a run and evaluate people and conditions. The mind works at lightning speed. "I'll blow by these people before the bottom of the first steep, but I'll be on those other people like flies on schnit. That other dude is about to bomb the run and will bowl me over if I dive in ahead of him." So you simply find and take your spot in traffic. Checking your six is just second nature. 

I too, see very few people actually doing EC. Usually hardbooters, yes. But I don't find it uncommon, especially if I've made a some ECs beneath the chairlift, to see some softbooters trying to mimic it. Very cool to see the attempt, but their method is almost always to just break at the waist to try to get one hand touching the snow. Kind of neat and makes me cringe. I wish there were more instruction out there. Most of it seems to only be available during select events by an enlightened few. God knows, it took me forever to even start to get it and I'm still learning. Thankfully, there's a world of companies catering to one-percenters. 

As for the powder guys, offpiste is great, too, but virtually nonexistant here. I practically need to get on a plane to get to it. With VERY RARE exception, if you find anyone offpiste locally, they probably bit it bad and are laying in a heap on rocks and bare earth. You'd need to call the ski patrol, and either a helicopter or a coroner. So, you have two choices; groomed or ungroomed piste. Cut-up EC is possible, but works you like a mofo. As I said, I offered these links "for those who might be interested"... Yes, it's advanced and you need to be up to it.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

NWBoarder28 said:


> No, I think it just means you're from the West Coast and ride big mountains.  Otherwise all of us West Coast folk might be in the same family. LoL! :laugh:


we are all one big PNW family!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

AAA said:


> As I said, I offered these links "for those who might be interested"...


Definitely appreciated, so no worries there :thumbsup:

Funny that a bunch of PNW people commented. Take it as a complement AAA. I think it's pretty interesting how far reaching snowboarding is stylistically... that's why I checked the thread. Cheers!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Golf is a great sport too but it does not interest me; that does not mean I think it's dumb.


Golf is a great spectator sport, when the players are not very good. I love watching some noob duffer pounding their club into the ground while screaming at the heavens :laugh:


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Golf is a great sport too but it does not interest me; that does not mean I think it's dumb.


You clearly have not attempted playing golf with a good beer buzz going. Great way to spend a Saturday in the summer. :thumbsup:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Golf is a great spectator sport, when the players are not very good. I love watching some noob duffer pounding their club into the ground while screaming at the heavens :laugh:


thats me during a competitive game of mini golf


----------



## srdeo (Jan 29, 2012)

I dont think they do it because it "looks" cool. It is like a driving a car and making a sharp turn at high speed and feeling the g-force. It is that feeling of all your body weight is pushed to one side but you are moving in the other direction. next time you drive try to make 90 degree turn at 40-50mph and see if you like that feeling. If you do, you will prob like to do these.


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

EC is fun, but unless you are blessed with steeps, or good fast conditions (good as in fast, not slow, hero snow on a fairly flat pitch is slow)... you bleed off way too much speed.

EC is also dependent upon conditions. chopped up pow is easy. You can literally "snorkel" in fresh pow with a solid base underneath. If you don't extend all the way you can lay it down on slightly bumpy ice, but your ass will tend to be slightly up in the air...

PS: you can EC in softboots too


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh god I wish I had 40 degree pitches... 



Snowolf said:


> Meh, turning is over rated...straight line those 50 degree pitches......:cheeky4:


----------



## srdeo (Jan 29, 2012)

ExtremeCarving - The Carver's Almanac
Alpine Carving Technique - The Carver's Almanac


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Respect for these guys riding but it's not my thing. Well, actually it's not that it's not my thing, I want to do everything in snowboarding and focusing on one thing to that degree would limit my time to spend on other aspects. Deep, laid out carves on groomers are fun, though, so I can see how it could appeal to the point of specializing in it.


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

In my opinion, (guessing here), learning how to carve slow/fast on ice steeps would refine your edge control for application to other parts of you riding. Except maybe freestyle...

(Yes you can carve very slow on ice rail to rail, with your body dragging or inches from the snow, I've seen it done)

I'd ride softboots more if I had big mountain lines, chutes, pillows, powder... I envy you west coast people!


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

I really really.. envy you.

I hope I get "hero granular" today...

or maybe smooth hard ice (perfect for dialing in technique)... 

I'm tired.. I think I'm going to go with "hero granular".... (pleasee!)


----------



## herjazz (Feb 20, 2013)

i must be part of the 1%... that looks soooo awesome and fun... i've never seen or heard of anything like that before! (intersting enough, when i carve, i actually like to put down my arms and touch the ground with it just like they do with their forearms/bodies... lol) 

thanks for the videos and the "carver's almanac" link... i'm not going to immediately go out and get hardboots and plate bindings, but i'm sure there are some very good lessons to be learned and applied to my style of riding. i might not get that extreme, but i'm sure i can get a bit more "low" and carve with a more aggressive edge angle now...

totally *my* cup of tea haha...


----------



## herjazz (Feb 20, 2013)

i was "trying" to take some of the lessons here and trying it this past weekend... for one, wow it's a workout! the key takeway from the first video is to bend your knees and almost squat to coil yourself and then push your legs out as you do the carve and then recoil back in. it makes some really quick carves/turns. really fun...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRZ7_L32m6M

i found a really cool video of people who aren't doing it as "extreme" (i.e. totally on the floor) so it gives a reference point of what an "intermediate" hardboot carver does... which is probably the best a softboot person can do. the coolest thing is the guy at ~4:15 in the yellow jacket-- he's on softboot/bindings and having a great time and looking awesome...  i wanna get at least to that point... so fun, thanks for sharing the link/vids. i found a few more (some in german or french, but not as good as the russian one originally posted)...


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

herjazz said:


> ALPINE SNOWBOARD CARVING - YouTube
> 
> i found a really cool video of people who aren't doing it as "extreme" (i.e. totally on the floor) so it gives a reference point of what an "intermediate" hardboot carver does... which is probably the best a softboot person can do. the coolest thing is the guy at ~4:15 in the yellow jacket


Nice video.

It looks to me like that guy is using too much rotation on the heelside carves and is getting some unwanted board twist (making his tail edge hold slightly sketchy) - the very thing I'm working on correcting.


----------

